# Does anyone keep Killifish?



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I am just starting my research on these guys.

It would be helpful if I could have some personal imput to my studdies as I would really like to keep some.

I have a 3ft tank (127L) and had looked at the little ones that can be kept with other fish. But I think I might stick with the plan to move my community fish into my 2.5 tank and set up my 3ft for the Killies.


Anyway what the researching has stumped me on, is how many realistically you can keep in a tank that size, what do I have to do differently with my tank (it has gravel and plastic plants and some wood atm) 

Luke has sent me a link where I can find good advice also, but I do like to have personal imput on my research


----------

